# What everyone throwing?



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

What will everyone be throwing for the next few weeks bass fishing? I been out throwing jerkbaits with not much luck. Just seeing what everyone else is throwing


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Sunday is gonna be the first day i go out targeting bass this year and i'll almost for certain be throwing a square bill crank, if thats not catching fish i'll probably move to a lipless crank or suspending jerkbait. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Suspending jerkbaits, jigs, and blade baits with little to show for it.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Suspending jerk baits, medium to deep diving crank baits, shaky head worms, and a jig and pig. Maybe a weightless stick worm.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

thing is even in 50s during the day,it gets so blasted cold at night.we need a few nights above 32 and some warm rain.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Only bass I've caught this season so far was on a jointed suspending jerk bait. With the way the temps are looking, look for the bite to pick up real soon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I have had luck with the Gulp Ripple Shad 4" , mostly with the white/chart tail. Really slow on a 2&3/0 twist lock weighted hook. IMO this has become my fav way to fish any type of plastic, espically glide baits.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Beleive or not swimbaits, yes swimbaits... I have got a few NICE fish on em this year, im throwing specifically a storm sebile imitation, and my buddy is throwing an 7 inch cabelas swimbait and he has already got 2 5 lbers...


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Like everyone else...I've been doing the suspending baits too. Last week I broke out a few swimbaits, but not a bite(to be fair though...didn't get a bite on anything!) I'm going to toss some swimmies again tomorrow. :F


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Throwing a little bit of everything at them. Suspending baits, retrieved SSSLLLLLOOOOWWWWW seem to be the ticket. I mean painfully, mind numbing, bored to tears slow.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

The other day when it is 50 outside i hooked up with one ob a lipless crome/blue. Sweep and pause with it. He hit it right as it fell so suspending jerks should work too 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

But the next few weeks it will be cranks jigs stickbaits maybe even super flukes or spinnerbaits if nothing else works. But spring will make you work all your tackle at different speeds and cadences before they bite.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

This weekend however Im going to break out the tube attack... White pearl zooms, and the new Havoc Smash Tubes in a purty color


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been fishing a private pond with decent success. I've been using a clackin crank in the hot mustard color. Reeling it very slowly. Water is still pretty cold slower the better


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Caught two on a orange/black senko yesterday. Neither time did I feel the bite, and I had gotten lost in conversation before reeling at all. My buddy got a nice one on a suspending jerkbait.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All that I have gotten have just been extra weight while reeling in and all have been hooked with the sure set hook. Just Nipping at it


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Got a 7 1/2 yesterday on an 1/8 oz. strike king jig with a craw trailer slow slow slow.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Got 2 OK Bass today on a 1/4 oz DW chart spinnerbait in a creek arm i fish... that water is already 42 degrees.
Took a page from Queticomike's book with that lure choice.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

7.5? Pic pls


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bob2286 (Mar 31, 2013)

Caught 5 yesterday pitching quarter ounce black/blue jig with net bait trailer. All hit on the drop.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Jig and pig, with nothing to show for it.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

I would be glad to put up a pic if I only knew how.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buhrandon (Jun 9, 2012)

So far I have thrown jig n pig and a floating stick bait. I haven't produced anything yet. Going to switch to texas rigged worms soon.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

strike king deep crank, lipless crank.some bass were moving up shallow though by the end of the day. and some were pretty spry.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

So far:

-jigs
-lipless cranks
-spinnerbaits
-jerkbaits
-bladebaits


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Been catching good numbers on jerkbaits/lipless cranks....just can't seem to find the bigguns'.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm Jerk baiting, baiting, baiting, baiting! Tuesday was RIDICULOUS with numbers of bass and crappie I caught on the same jerk bait.....also caught a monster Wiper! I didnt weigh it or get a length....an estimate on length id say around 26-27".....was a hog! Biggest/ only one ive ever caught....slammed the Jerk Bait though and made it exciting!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

New month, thought i'd bring the topic back up... lately ive been throwing swimbaits and traps with some success in 8 fow on the edges of flats. Ive been wanting to throw some top water, but haven't tried yet... i know a few people getting into them good with walk the dog lures.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Every morning this past week, I was jigging and I've seen multiple fish strikes on topwater food. My guess is that they (fishy bass) would hit a topwater bait. I also picked up my first 5 of the year!

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 5 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie:


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

finally caught some a few days nothing big but got some last 3 times out, all have been on lipless cranks, a rapala squarebill, or yum might bug t-rigged 1/4oz


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

using a white inline spinner bait


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Weightless senkos or jigs. Picture from Saturday 18"









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

1/2 oz white terminator 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerkbaits, spinnerbait & tubes so far this year!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishNinja (May 25, 2011)

7 Inch Senko, Wacky Rigged, slow retrieve....


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i had real good luck with tubes yesterday


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been throwing a whole lotta fish... Back into the lake after snapping a pic!


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

I've been using Bass Stoppers, they do magic. If I had the money to spend on 100 of them, I would do it right now.










I've been using them without any weight, and just reeling em' in slowly. Been catching fish every few casts at a place I go to.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

RiverCat said:


> I've been using Bass Stoppers, they do magic. If I had the money to spend on 100 of them, I would do it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those never use it


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> I have one of those never use it


I definitely recommend giving it a try. I've only ever used the dark ones and do good with them. 

I only fish in fairly shallow water though, not sure how good they work in deeper water.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I have earth worm


----------



## Mothra (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been having luck with lipless cranks, spinnerbaits and with a pegged PowerTeam Lures 3.5 Texas Rig Jig in Green Pumpkin Copper for smallies.


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Had good success at tappan and salt fork with green pumpkin tubes and shaky heads


----------

